# ich-will-pornos.com



## sauron100 (30 November 2006)

hi an alle

ich habe eine mail erhalten das ich 144 € zahlen soll um eine pornoseite zu erhalten.
kann mir jemand bitte sagen ob diese forderrung gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht 
es wird nur mit der anmeldung meiner ip adresse argumentiert.
ich glaub mein sohn 13jahre hat versucht sich da mal etwas zu informieren natürlich ohne mein wissen.

mfg sauron


----------



## Reducal (30 November 2006)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*

Hellseher sind hier nur sehr marginal  vertreten - woher soll man wissen, um welches Projekt es bei dir geht? Informiere dich hier mal allgemein: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430, insbesondere zum Thema Minderjährige.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 November 2006)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*

kuck mal hier
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=11463&highlight=ichwillpornos

da steht mehr zu den Hintergründen des Projekts. Den sachlich hilfreichen (allgemeinen) link hat reducal schon gepostet


----------



## sauron100 (5 Dezember 2006)

*ich will p*****s*

hallo

habe jetzt eine e-mail bekommen das mein wiederspruch nicht akzeptiert wird und ich die zahlung von 144 € leisten soll.
jetzt hab ich aber festgestellt das der name das geburtsdatum garnicht meine sind wie hoch ist die möglichkeit damit vor gericht recht zubekommen.
ich denke auch das die strasse und alles andere nicht stimmen.
aber wer konnte sich mit meiner ip anmelden?


danke für jede antwort
mfg sauron100


----------



## Reducal (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: ich will p*****s*



sauron100 schrieb:


> aber wer konnte sich mit meiner ip anmelden?


Woher willst du wissen, dass die IP im Anmeldezeitpunkt deine war und vorallem - woher wollen die das wissen?


----------



## sauron100 (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*

hi

ich habe einen kabelanschluss da hat man glaub ich eine feste ip

sauron


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: ich will p*****s*



Reducal schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen, dass die IP im Anmeldezeitpunkt deine war und vorallem - woher wollen die das wissen?


Es gibt Provider mit  (fast) statischen  IPs , inbesondere Kabelprovider 
Trotzdem ist es Unfug, da auch Kabelprovider die Zuordnung nur auf Grund 
der bekannten Kriterien nennen dürfen.


----------



## sauron100 (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*

da bin ich nicht so bewant
aber was hab ich nun zubefürchten wenn die wirklich das geld einklagen?

sauron


----------



## jupp11 (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*



sauron100 schrieb:


> da bin ich nicht so bewant
> aber was hab ich nun zubefürchten wenn die wirklich das geld einklagen?


bei allem Verständnis für deine  Sorgen, aber das Forum beherbergt  keine Wahrsager oder Hellseher 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


> Allerdings dabei beachten: Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen
> Vorgehen darf und wird hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz).
> Wenn die Lektüre der hier allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen  nicht ausreicht, wird anheim gestellt,
> konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, *z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen. *


----------



## Hofi (10 April 2007)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*



sauron100 schrieb:


> hi an alle
> 
> ich habe eine mail erhalten das ich 144 € zahlen soll um eine pornoseite zu erhalten.
> kann mir jemand bitte sagen ob diese forderrung gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht
> ...




Ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Ich Habe mich vor gut 3 Monaten damit an den Verbraucherschutz gewand. Aber bis heute noch keine Antwort erhalten Ich habe diesen Betrag auch bezahlt und habe trotzdem eine Mahnung von der Firma bekommen. Nachdem ich ein Einschreiben ( Kosten ca.7 Euro da Schweiz ) mit Kopie der überweisung und bitte um rückantwort im februar gesendet habe kam von der Firma nix mehr. Ich habe das geld in gedanken scho schweren Herzens abgeschrieben. :wall:


----------



## Trajan150 (23 November 2007)

*AW: ich will p*****s*



sauron100 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> habe jetzt eine e-mail bekommen das mein wiederspruch nicht akzeptiert wird und ich die zahlung von 144 € leisten soll.
> jetzt hab ich aber festgestellt das der name das geburtsdatum garnicht meine sind wie hoch ist die möglichkeit damit vor gericht recht zubekommen.
> ...



Hallo sauron100

mir ist vor ein paar Wochen das selbe wiederfahren. Ich bekam ein Mail der Schweizer Vetriebs GmbH (angegebene Hotline ist zwecklos) und soll 144 € bezahlen, für einen angeblichen, rechtsgülten Dienstleistungsvertrag, von den mir überhaupt nichts bekannt ist.
Die haben über meine IP-Nr. meine vollständige Adresse.

Eine Zahlungsaufforderung habe ich ignoriert. Nach 8 Tagen bekam ich eine Mahnung, dass sie den Betrag gerichtlich einklagen können.

Ich habe einen Dr. Juristen, Fachanwalt für Verwaltungsangelegenheiten. Mit dem versuche ich, die dubiosen Macher platt zuwalzen.

Gruß

Trajan


----------



## Reducal (24 November 2007)

*AW: ich will p*****s*



Trajan150 schrieb:


> Die haben über meine IP-Nr. meine vollständige Adresse.


Das kann aber nur dann sein, wenn du eine statische IP von deinem Provider hast. Nahezu alle Privatanwender habe dynamische IP´s, die mindestens einmal täglich zu einer anderen Nummer wechseln. Den Beweis, dass die IP einem physikalischen Ursprung der Session an einer existierenden Adresse entstammt muss der Anbieter führen - das jedoch kann er i. d. R. nicht, da derzeit nahezu kein deutscher Provider dynamische DSL-Verbindungsdaten länger als eine Woche den Bestandsdaten eines Kunden zuordnen kann.



Trajan150 schrieb:


> Ich habe ... Juristen, Fachanwalt. Mit dem versuche ich, die dubiosen Macher platt zuwalzen.


Träumerle! Dein Verwaltungsanwalt sollte sich sinnvolleren Dingen des Lebens widmen als zu versuchen, einen Briefkasten zu bügeln.


----------



## Antidialer (24 November 2007)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*

Diese Seite verwendet mittlerweile ein ähnliches Geschäftsmodel wie fabrikeinkauf. Der User erhält eine Spam Mail mit einem Link. Nach Anklicken des Links ist er sofort Angemeldet.



> Hallo Antidialer,
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Teilnahme beim letzten Gewinnspiel. Leider hattest du da kein Glück, aber das kann sich ja schnell ändern.
> 
> ...



Unnötig zu erwähnen, das ich nie an einem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen habe. Oder entstammen die Daten etwa dieser Anti Fabrik Abzockseite?

Das Direktlogin enthält einen als Hexadezimalzahl codierten Link, über den der User sofort angemeldet wird. Das ganze wird zusätzlich durch das massive Benutzen von Frames auf der Seite verschleiert. Weder in der E-Mail noch auf der Seite befinden sich irgendwelche Preisinfos. Lediglich auf den Anmeldemasken sind (klein und ganz unten) sehr leicht zu übersehende Preisinformationen. 

Ich alter Schussel bin natürlich wieder mal voll reingeschlittert und hab den Link geklickt... 

Die Rechnung kam am 09.11.07, die 1. Mahnung am 19.11.07. Mails mit Wiedersprüchen werden komplett ignoriert, daher leider kein amüsanter Schriftwechsel.

[sarkasmus on] Die haben natürlich auch meine IP Adresse (von Ende Oktober), ich hab unendlich die Hosen voll und denke vor lauter Angst darüber nach, zu zahlen (allerdings frühestens nach der nächsten Eiszeit), ehe mir das Inkassobüro die Unterhosen pfändet [sarkasmus off] 

Auf welches Inkassobüro darf ich mich freuen? Sowohl lebenserwartung als auch fabrikeinkauf haben mich da leider böse hängen lassen und nie ein Inkassobüro beauftragt.


----------



## samspam (25 November 2007)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*

das ist das was ich hier versucht habe zu erklären:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49626&page=3

jetzt weiss ich dass sie diese spammail in html bearbeitet haben, oder eben wie antidialer sagt: 


> einen als Hexadezimalzahl codierten Link, über den der User sofort angemeldet wird


kann man natürlich geanuso vergessen wie den fabrikeinkauf, obwohl die _schweizer_ firma was anderes meint;

über die selbe ip wie ichwill-keine-pornos ist gestern eine spammail von "anja" eingetrudelt, die mich auf die seite PrivateOnly.com locken möchte, das praktische auch dort:
man braucht nicht lästig seine daten eingeben, sind schon alle in der mail versteckt/verpackt;

lustig auch, wie die ichwill-keine-pornos-typen lügen:



> Wir informieren Sie, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft in Frankfurt Untersuchungen gegen eigentliche Konkurrenz-Projekte der J***Marketing GmbH eingestellt hat. Dies weil festgestellt worden ist, dass die zu erbringende Leistung sowie die Kosten für den Service auf den Websites sowie in den AGB rechtsgültig publiziert sind.


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 November 2007)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*

Dazu ist es interessant, zu wissen, dass es sich bei den Cheffes von J***-Marketing und ich-will-pornos wohl inzwischen um denselben Personenkreis handelt


----------



## samspam (25 November 2007)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*

ja das ist mir klar, was mich so ärgert ist, dass der fabrikheini vorerst wahrscheinlich ruhig gestellt wurde und andere zocken munter mit der selben masche ab und es werden sicherlich wieder viele diese 500-600 euros zahlen, die herr ichwillpornos haben möchte, obwohl diese "Cheffes" ja keine unbekannten in der szene sind;

wird endlich zeit, dass sich die damen und herren politiker mal der ganzen! bande annimmt, ein paar hausdurchsuchungen alleine sind zwar recht nett, aber mehr leider nicht...


----------



## Antidialer (25 November 2007)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*



samspam schrieb:


> wird endlich zeit, dass sich die damen und herren politiker mal der ganzen! bande annimmt, ein paar hausdurchsuchungen alleine sind zwar recht nett, aber mehr leider nicht...



Das ist das Problem, was ich in Deutschland immer wieder sehe. Alle schreien nach der Politik, aber auf die Idee, es selbst durchzustehen, kommen die wenigsten. Wieso muss in Deutschland immer alles von der Politik geregelt werden? 

Bei den Dialern war es klar, dort war dem Betrug Tür und Tor geöffnet, da dort schon der Anscheinsbeweis für eine Verurteilung genügt hat. Erst nach langer Zeit und durch tatkräftige Mithilfe dieses Forums fanden auch Richter den Mut, den Anscheinsbeweis zu hinterfragen. Das wegweisende Urteil des BGH und die entsprechende Gesetzesänderung konnten dann die Dialerabzocke stoppen. 

Beim Thema Internetabzocke ist das allerdings grundlegend anders: Gesetzlich ist hier alles klar. Ohne zwei übereinstimmende Willenserklärungen kein Vertrag, ohne Vertrag keine Zahlungspflicht. Da bei sämtlichen Abzockangeboten der Preis grundsätzlich immer so angezeigt wird, das man ihn selbst beim Suchen zu 98% übersieht, fehlt es bei derartigen Seiten grundsätzlich an einer Willenserklärung des Kunden, da diesem der wichtigste Vertragsbestandteil absichtlich vorenthalten wurde.

Eine Gesetzesänderung bringt da gar nix. Verschärft man die Regeln oder setzt wie bei den Dialern eine bestimmte Schriftgröße fest, so trifft man damit vor allem die ehrlichen Webshops und schafft wieder neue Abmahnmöglichkeiten für geldgeile Abmahnanwälte. Leidtragende sind dann vor allem wieder die kleineren Webshops (die heute schon mal abgemahnt werden, weil der Preis nicht unterstrichen angezeigt wird). Die Abzocker selber kratzt das dann allerdings überhaupt nicht, die ziehen ihre Firmen im Ausland auf (die meisten der Abzocker sitzen eh schon in der Schweiz, Großbritannien oder Dubai) und zocken fröhlich weiter ab. 

Nach dem Ende des Dialers haben es die Abzocker immer wieder geschafft, sich anzupassen. Viele der damaligen Dialerdrücker sind heute noch im Geschäft und machen zusammen mit dubiosen Anwälten weiter das Internet unsicher. Die wird man auch mit Gesetzesänderungen nicht stoppen können. 

Es liegt an jedem selbst, ob er sich Abzocken lässt oder nicht. Ich fahre hier eine einfache Schiene. Ich bezahle meine Rechnungen grundsätzlich pünktlich. Soll ich aber eine Rechnung zahlen, die ich als nicht existent ansehe, so helfen den Abzockern auch keine Inkassobüros oder Mahnanwälte. Sämtliche Inkassoversuche lassen mich kalt und kosten höchstens die Nerven des Inkassounternehmens. Wer Geld von mir will, das ich nicht freiwillig rausgebe, der muss klagen, er hat keine andere Möglichkeit. 

Und hier enden dann auch immer wieder sämtliche Abzockversuche. Forderungen werden von einem zum anderen Inkassobüro weiter verschoben. Wenn einem Inkassobüro mal das Risiko zu groß wird, übernimmt prompt das nächste, um sich dann ebenfalls nie wieder zu melden. Klage einreichen tut keins. 

Wenn alle Opfer der Abzocker kapieren, dass sämtliche Drohungen nur Schall und Rauch sind, ist das Geschäftsmodell ganz schnell am Ende. Jeder, der zahlt, oder durch sein Verhalten zur Zahlung verpflichtet werden kann (Annahme von Ratenzahlung und dann nicht zahlen und vor Gericht verlieren), trägt mit dazu bei, das uns dieses Geschäftsmodell noch lange erhalten bleibt.


----------



## gation (25 November 2007)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*



Antidialer schrieb:


> Bei den Dialern war es klar, dort war dem Betrug Tür und Tor geöffnet, da dort schon der Anscheinsbeweis für eine Verurteilung genügt hat. Erst nach langer Zeit und durch tatkräftige Mithilfe dieses Forums fanden auch Richter den Mut, den Anscheinsbeweis zu hinterfragen. Das wegweisende Urteil des BGH und die entsprechende Gesetzesänderung konnten dann die Dialerabzocke stoppen.


Aber bevor das Problem überhaupt entstehen konnte, war es eine Fehlentscheidung der Politik, Dialer/MWD überhaupt so sorglos einzuführen, obwohl das Missbrauchspotential (z.B. bei Dialern) _bereits vor der Einführung_ bekannt war. Ok, das ist hier etwas off topic. 


> Beim Thema Internetabzocke ist das allerdings grundlegend anders: Gesetzlich ist hier alles klar. Ohne zwei übereinstimmende Willenserklärungen kein Vertrag, ohne Vertrag keine Zahlungspflicht. Da bei sämtlichen Abzockangeboten der Preis grundsätzlich immer so angezeigt wird, das man ihn selbst beim Suchen zu 98% übersieht, fehlt es bei derartigen Seiten grundsätzlich an einer Willenserklärung des Kunden, da diesem der wichtigste Vertragsbestandteil absichtlich vorenthalten wurde.


soweit Zustimmung.


> Eine Gesetzesänderung bringt da gar nix. Verschärft man die Regeln oder setzt wie bei den Dialern eine bestimmte Schriftgröße fest, so trifft man damit vor allem die ehrlichen Webshops und schafft wieder neue Abmahnmöglichkeiten für geldgeile Abmahnanwälte.


Die Existenz der Abmahnsauereiproblematik ändert nichts daran, dass klare Preisangaben sinnvoll sind, _sogar wenn sie den kleinen Webshopbetreibern schaden_. Ich bin der Ansicht, dass der Schutz der Verbraucher hier das höherwertige Rechtsgut darstellt. Daher halte ich eine Art "Trauerrandfenster" für _alle_ Onlineverträge für gegeben. Es wäre wohl auch kein so großes technisches problem, dieses in webshops zu integrieren.


> Viele der damaligen Dialerdrücker sind heute noch im Geschäft und machen zusammen mit dubiosen Anwälten weiter das Internet unsicher. Die wird man auch mit Gesetzesänderungen nicht stoppen können.


Nicht anders argumentierte die Dialerlobby.


> Es liegt an jedem selbst, ob er sich Abzocken lässt oder nicht.


 Ich schätze Dich sehr, aber ist das nicht ein klitzekleinwenig arrogant?


> Soll ich aber eine Rechnung zahlen, die ich als nicht existent ansehe, so helfen den Abzockern auch keine Inkassobüros oder Mahnanwälte.


Aber Hänschen Unerfahren war ja vielleicht auf der Seite und da war ja vielleicht irgendwo eine Preisangabe. Dann schaut man auf die Seite und sieht "Da steht es ja, sogar fettgedruckt". Das verunsichert... Es gibt zu viele, die sich davon verunsichern lassen, als dass man diejenigen, die sich nicht verunsichern lassen, als Norm hinstellt, als Norm auch für das Maß, indem gesetzlich geschützt wird. Siehe LG Hildesheim in Sachen 0190-Abzocke "Man hätte erkennen können, dass 0190 teuer ist, aber das Gesetz schützt auch die Leichtsinnigen" (sinngemäß)


> Wer Geld von mir will, das ich nicht freiwillig rausgebe, der muss klagen, er hat keine andere Möglichkeit.


Gut und richtig, aber nicht Norm.


> Wenn alle Opfer der Abzocker kapieren, dass sämtliche Drohungen nur Schall und Rauch sind, ist das Geschäftsmodell ganz schnell am Ende.


Stimmt, aber...


> Jeder, der zahlt, (...)trägt mit dazu bei, das uns dieses Geschäftsmodell noch lange erhalten bleibt.


...ist wenig hilfreich. Es stimmt zwar auch, aber daraus zu folgern, dass der Staat und die Politik untätig bleiben sollen, halte ich für Wasser auf die falschen Mühlen.


----------



## samspam (26 November 2007)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*

fast ganz deiner meinung antidialer, doch leider funktioniert zur zeit beim internethandel nicht alles so, wie es sein sollte und im grunde leidet die ganze branche

im laden nebenan ist die rechtslage klar: hier die ware hier der preis und dort die garantie, bezahlt wird bar und gleich – alle sind zufrieden;

allerdings wenn ein paar briefkästen glauben den preis für ihr "produkt" im internet irgendwo verstecken zu müssen, oder den leuten einreden wollen, schon alleine das anklicken einer mail kostetet bis zu 600€ und arglose intertuser mit mülldrohungen verängstigen, dann stimmt etwas nicht

und das problem: erst eine gerichtsverhandlung (november 2007) zwingt zwei unserer freunde ihre agb umzuschreiben, eine andere verurteilung (oktober 2007) zwingt wieder einmal weitere freunde ihre preisangaben leicht erkennbar zu machen, also so ganz klar scheint der onlinehandel noch nicht zu sein, wenn man erst über gericht dinge ausverhandeln muss, die eigentlich ganz normal sein sollten – achja, alles noch nicht rechtskräftig;

mir ist auch nicht ganz klar, wie man es schafft viele hunderttausend menschen über den tisch zu ziehen, aber es passiert und täglich werden es mehr, die für nichts an die hundert euro überweisen sollen/müssen/sollten und ganz einfach nur deshalb, weil ein paar gierige gauner mehr oder weniger geschickt geltendes recht zu ihren nutzen drehen und wenden;

und nun muss halt der gesetzgeber einschreiten, mit noch klareren regeln für alle beteiligten, damit dieser abzockwahnsinn endlich beendet wird und ich meine frau mutter wieder ins internet lassen kann ohne ständig angst zu haben, dass sie bei der suche nach dem rezept für böhmische krautrouladen den unverschämten preis  dafür „übersehen“ hat, oder bei dem sehr sehr klein gedruckten kopf weh bekommt – denn auch solche leute haben das recht auf sorgenfreies internet...


----------



## Reducal (26 November 2007)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*



samspam schrieb:


> diese 500-600 euros





samspam schrieb:


> alleine das anklicken einer mail kostetet bis zu 600€


Wo nimmst du andauernd den Preis her? Mach da mal ´ne "0" wech, dann kommts hin. Außerdem kostet allein das Anklicken einer Mail gar nix, da allein dadurch keine Zahlungsverpflichtung entstehen kann (auch wenn das mancher Anbieter gern so hätte).


----------



## Captain Picard (26 November 2007)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*



samspam schrieb:


> und nun muss halt der gesetzgeber einschreiten, mit noch klareren regeln für alle beteiligten,


Und die gelten dann auch in Dubai? Hier wird mit Ängsten operiert und nicht mit zuwenig Gesetzgebung 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49498&page=78


----------



## Antidialer (26 November 2007)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*

Das ist der Grund, warum Gesetzesänderungen nichts bringen. Die meisten Abzocker sitzen offizell eh im Ausland (die kümmern deutsche Gesetze verdammt wenig) und die wenigen in Deutschland verbliebenen (die tapferen Brüder mit ihrem Panzerfahrer zb) werden auch weiterhin Gesetzeslücken finden. Die Gesetzesänderungen treffen dann wieder mal nur die, die eh schon unter der aktuellen Situation zu leiden haben. Im Kampf gegen die Internetabzocke verpuffen sie wirkungslos.

Das einzige, was Wirkung zeigen würde, wäre das massive Vorgehen gegen die deutschen Erfüllungsgehilfen der Abzocker, also gegen Inkassobüros, Mahnanwälte und Kreditinstitute. Sitzt der erste Mahnanwalt wegen Beihilfe zum gewerbsmäßigen Betrug für ein paar Jahre ein und ist seine Zulassung los, wird sich zukünftig jedes Inkassobüro und jeder Mahnanwalt zwei mal überlegen, ob er weiterhin dubiose Internetforderungen vertritt. Dann können die Abzocker nur noch von Dubai oder sonstwo zahnlos drohen.

Leider wird das bei der Anwaltsschwemme im Bundestag und der massiven Lobbyarbeit der Anwalts- und Inkassovereine nie passieren. Man sieht es ja immer wieder, egal wie groß die Straftat ist, die beteiligten Anwälte kommen immer wieder ungeschoren davon und behalten ihre Anwaltszulassung (Fall FTP Welt, Probino)


----------



## samspam (26 November 2007)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wo nimmst du andauernd den Preis her? Mach da mal ´ne "0" wech, dann kommts hin. Außerdem kostet allein das Anklicken einer Mail gar nix, da allein dadurch keine Zahlungsverpflichtung entstehen kann (auch wenn das mancher Anbieter gern so hätte).






für den ichwillpornospam wollen sie 3x 174,36 EUR natürlich inkl MwSt -welchem finanzamt auch immer die das überweisen wollen - aber du hast recht, es sind nur 523,08 €


----------



## KatzenHai (26 November 2007)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*



Antidialer schrieb:


> Das einzige, was Wirkung zeigen würde, wäre das massive Vorgehen gegen die deutschen Erfüllungsgehilfen der Abzocker, also gegen Inkassobüros, Mahnanwälte und Kreditinstitute. Sitzt der erste Mahnanwalt wegen Beihilfe zum gewerbsmäßigen Betrug für ein paar Jahre ein und ist seine Zulassung los, wird sich zukünftig jedes Inkassobüro und jeder Mahnanwalt zwei mal überlegen, ob er weiterhin dubiose Internetforderungen vertritt.


Ich darf aber höflich mal bitten ...

Ob es dem Rechtsstaat wirklich hilft, wenn kein Anwalt sich mehr traut Mandate zu übernehmen, die nicht absolut und hundertprozentig wasserdicht sind?



Antidialer schrieb:


> Leider wird das bei der Anwaltsschwemme im Bundestag und der massiven Lobbyarbeit der Anwalts- und Inkassovereine nie passieren.


Das ist allerdings richtig. Nur gut, dass andere Branchen keine Lobby haben, und die Ärzte deshalb alle umsonst und fehlerfrei arbeiten, die Ölkonzerne die 2-Liter-Autos sponsorn und alle Lehrer nur perfekte Jungbürger auf die Welt loslassen.



Antidialer schrieb:


> Man sieht es ja immer wieder, egal wie groß die Straftat ist, die beteiligten Anwälte kommen immer wieder ungeschoren davon und behalten ihre Anwaltszulassung (Fall FTP Welt, Probino)


Genau. Die kleinen hängt man, die Großen lässt man laufen.

Merkst du was?


----------



## Antidialer (30 November 2007)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Ich darf aber höflich mal bitten ...
> 
> Ob es dem Rechtsstaat wirklich hilft, wenn kein Anwalt sich mehr traut Mandate zu übernehmen, die nicht absolut und hundertprozentig wasserdicht sind?



Ich rede hier nicht von Mandaten, die nicht hundertprozentig wasserdicht sind, sondern von Fällen, wo Mahnanwälte ihren Kunden Blanko - Mahnungen zur Verfügung gestellt haben (Fall Probino) oder die anwaltlichen Mahnungen von den Mandanten offenbar gleich selber versendet wurden (Fall Fabrikeinkauf). Oder Mahnanwälten, die Schreiben mit selbst erstellten Mahn- oder Vollstreckungsbescheiden versendet haben. Oder Inkassobüros, die mit allen möglichen rechtswidrigen Folgen drohen. Keine dieser Fälle hatte bisher in irgendeiner Weise Konsequenzen für die betroffenen Inkassobüros oder Mahnanwälte. 



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings richtig. Nur gut, dass andere Branchen keine Lobby haben, und die Ärzte deshalb alle umsonst und fehlerfrei arbeiten, die Ölkonzerne die 2-Liter-Autos sponsorn und alle Lehrer nur perfekte Jungbürger auf die Welt loslassen.



Wenn man sieht, wie massiv von Seiten der Anwaltsverbände allein gegen eine Begrenzung der Abmahnkosten argumentiert wird (von einer Abschaffung des europaweit einzigartigen Abmahngesetzes war dabei noch nicht mal die Rede), kann man die Größe dieser Lobby erahnen. Obwohl dieses Gesetz nicht viel mehr als ABM für Anwälte ist, wird es weder gekippt noch geändert. 



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Genau. Die kleinen hängt man, die Großen lässt man laufen.



Als normaler Bürger, der nur am Rande mit juristischen Themen befasst ist, bekomme ich genau diesen Eindruck.

Auch als Anwalt wirst du zugeben müssen, das das Problem bei der Internetabzocke weniger die dubiosen Firmen irgendwo in der Pampa, als vielmehr ihre deutschen Inkassobüros und Mahnanwälte sind, die mit ihren einschüchternden und zum Großteil sachlich falschen Mahnschreiben massiv mit dazu beitragen, das sich die Abzocke auch lohnt und dabei auch noch kräftig mit daran verdienen.


----------



## Antidialer (30 November 2007)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*

Gestern kam es gleich ganz dick. Gleich 3 verschiedene E-Mails mit den unterschiedlichsten Drohungen und Erklärungen, wiso die nicht existente Forderung doch zurecht besteht:



			
				JOTO Marketing GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Antidialer
> 
> Wird die offene Forderung nicht beglichen, werden wir gegen die Personen von der wir die IP-Adresse verifiziert haben eine Strafanzeige stellen. Dies wegen Betruges.
> 
> Der weitere Verlauf dieser Angelegenheit können Sie entscheiden. Mit einer Ueberweisung der offenen Forderung, wird keine Strafanzeige bei der Polizei gestellt.



Da bei einer automatisierten Anmeldung ohne das geringste Zutun ihres unfreiwilligen Kunden kein Betrug vorliegt (höchstens von Seiten ihres Unternehmens), werden sie mit einer Strafanzeige satt baden gehen. Im Gegenteil, mit dem Stellen einer Strafanzeige machen sie sich selbst wegen Vortäuschen einer Straftat strafbar. Zudem stellt sich die Frage, gegen wen sie ihre Strafanzeige eigentlich stellen wollen? Sämtliche betreffenden IP Adressen sind, ehe sie aus den Schuhen kommen, bereits abgelaufen. Damit stehen sie beweistechnisch komplett nackt dar.



			
				JOTO Marketing GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Antidialer
> 
> Besten Dank für die Zustellung Ihrer Email.
> 
> ...



Bestehen können sie, auf was sie wollen, bekommen tun sie nichts. Wenn sie der Meinung sind, durch alleiniges Anklicken eines Links in einer Spammail ohne weitere Informationen oder Aktivitäten des Nutzers sei ein gültiger Vertrag gemäß BGB mit 2 übereinstimmenden Willenserklärungen zustande gekommen, so empfehle ich ihnen, Klage zu erheben. Sämtliche Inkassoversuche sind von vornherein grundsätzlich aussichtslos. Bitte beachten sie bereits vorab, das ich gegen sämtliche deutschen Inkassobüros oder Mahnanwälte, die sich wegen ihrer nicht existenten Forderung bei mir melden, Strafanzeige und Strafantrag wegen Nötigung, Beihilfe zum Betrug und Geldwäsche stellen werde. 



			
				JOTO Marketing GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Antidialer
> 
> Wir informieren Sie, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft in Frankfurt Untersuchungen gegen eigentliche Konkurrenz-Projekte der JOTO Marketing GmbH eingestellt hat. Dies weil festgestellt worden ist, dass die zu erbringende Leistung sowie die Kosten für den Service auf den Websites sowie in den AGB rechtsgültig publiziert sind.
> 
> ...



Geben sie hier die Märchenstunde? Da ihre Rechtskenntnisse offenbar genau so gehaltvoll sind wie ihre nicht existente Forderung, gestatte ich mir, die von ihnen angesprochenen Punkte richtig zu stellen und empfehle ihnen dringend, jemanden mit ordentlichen Rechtskenntnissen zu Rate zu ziehen. Ansonsten könnte das für sie ganz schnell ziemlich böse enden.

Es stimmt, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft in Frankfurt die Ermittlungen gegen eine ihrer Konkurrenzfirmen (Schmidtlein GBR) eingestellt hat, da es nicht möglich war, Betrug nachzuweisen. Da Betrug allerdings eh nur sehr schwer nachweisbar ist, und die kurze Speicherfrist von IP Adressen (7 Tage) die Ermittlungen sehr stark behindert haben dürfte, kam die Einstellung alles andere als überraschend. 

Ihre Ansicht „… weil festgestellt worden ist, dass die zu erbringende Leistung sowie die Kosten für den Service auf den Websites sowie in den AGB rechtsgültig publiziert sind“ ist allerdings grundfalsch. Die Ermittlungen wurden eingestellt, weil sich Betrug nicht zweifelsfrei nachweisen ließ, nicht weil die Forderungen rechtsgültig sind. Der Staatsanwalt ist lediglich für Strafrechtliche Ermittlungen zuständig, Vertragsrecht unterliegt allerdings dem Zivilrecht. Für Feststellungen, ob eine Forderung rechtsgültig ist, ist der Staatsanwalt schlicht nicht zuständig und auch nicht kompetent genug. Straf- und Zivilrecht sind grundsätzlich getrennt. Indem sie von der Einstellung der strafrechtlichen Ermittlungen auf einen zivilrechtlichen Bestand der Forderungen schließen, unterliegen sie einem Rechtsirrtum.

Zudem sind sie offenbar auch nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand: 
Mittlerweile belegen Urteile vom:


 16.01.2007 AG München (lebenserwartung.de)
 15.05.2007 Landgericht Stuttgart (esims.de, testcars.com)
 21.09.2007 Landgericht Frankfurt a.M. (genealogie.de)
 22.11.2007 Landgericht Darmstadt (P2P-heute.com)
 28.11.2007 Landgerichts Berlin (alphaload.de) 

das das versteckte Anzeigen der Preises im Kleingedruckten und in den AGB nicht zulässig ist und entsprechend kein gültiger Vertrag zustande kommt.

Damit ist äußerst zweifelhaft, dass die Projekte der JOTO Marketing GmbH die gesetzlichen Richtlinien einhalten. Durch eine Automatische Anmeldung allein durch einen Klick auf einen Link kommt kein gültiger Vertrag zustande. Viel eher stellt sich hier der Verdacht des Betruges.  Die Hintermänner der Seite Fabrikeinkauf, die ihre Kunden ebenfalls gleich automatisch anmeldeten, bekamen jedenfalls am 13.November 2007 von der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda unerwarteten Besuch. 

Wen also wollen sie mit ihren sinnfreien Mahnschreiben für nicht existente Forderungen Angst machen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 November 2007)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*

ach ja, da klingt der eine T wie der andere...
Übrigens gibt die Joto neuerdings als c/o-Adresse eine Schweizer Firma an, deren VWR-Präsident in Dubai wohnt


----------



## blowfish (30 November 2007)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*



Antidialer schrieb:


> .....


Ich denke deine Beiträge führen wieder zu so einer Brieffreundschaft.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796
das muss doch nicht sein:wall:
Einmal ein Widerspruch und dann Ruhe im Karton:sun:
Aber wenn du dich gerne mit Antwortmaschienen unterhältst, dann tue es aber lass die anderen in Ruhe.


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 November 2007)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*



blowfish schrieb:


> Ich denke deine Beiträge führen wieder zu so einer Brieffreundschaft.das muss doch nicht sein


Warum nicht? Die "Brieffreundschaften" von Antidialer sind doch derart köstlich, dass man sie nicht missen möchte. Das bringt doch etwas Abwechslung und Heiterkeit in die Bude angesichts des trüben und unwirtlichen Wetters!


----------



## webwatcher (30 November 2007)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*



blowfish schrieb:


> das muss doch nicht sein


Warum nicht?  Es ist  sehr erheiternd und als Lehrstück einsetzbar, 
wenn es von einem Profi durchgezogen wird.


blowfish schrieb:


> dann tue es aber lass die anderen in Ruhe.


Du  hast keine Vorschriften zu machen.


----------



## samspam (30 November 2007)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*



> Es ist deshalb klar, dass die Projekte der JOTO Marketing GmbH die gesetzlichen Richtlinien einhalten



na klar, machen die doch mit jedem ihrer "produkte" :-p



> Bundesverwaltungsgericht, Urteil A-2718/2007 vom 8.10.2007



http://www.saldo.ch/themen/beitrag/1029842/


achja, haben sie schon immer gemacht

http://www.ots.at/presseaussendung.php?schluessel=OTS_20060831_OTS0076&ch=politik


im übrigen hat JOTO mit xamos nichts zu tun, behaupten sie - aber meine tochter behauptet auch, dass die neuen schi das christkind bringt, nichtmal die ganzen spiele brauch ich kaufen


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 November 2007)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*

Schade um den Tron


----------



## MartyK (20 August 2008)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*

Hach ja, Ich-will-pornos.com... In dieser Angelegenheit habe ich mich vor längerer Zeit ausführlich im Snakecity-Forum geäußert. Leider gibt es das nicht mehr.
Jedenfalls lassen die Herrschaften nicht locker, denn heute habe ich wieder eine Forderung von einem Inkassounternehmen erhalten. Seltsamerweise ist der Betrag unter 200 Euro, anfangs musste ich weit über 200 Euro zahlen. 
Man droht mir mit einer mündlichen Gerichtsverhandlung und weist auf eine "genaue Aufzeichnung" des Auftraggebers hin - die hoffen ergo, mich einschüchtern zu können. :-D


----------



## Wolf666 (20 August 2008)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*

Schade, jetzt wollte ich mir, neugierig geworden, mal die tolle Seite ich-will-pornos.com reinziehen, funzt aber nicht. 

Also vielleicht zum 696. Male:
Es ist immer noch so - bitte korrigiert mich - dass der Rechnungssteller seine Forderung unter Beweis zu stellen hat, nicht umgekehrt. Und wenn er nicht viel mehr als nur irgendeine IP aufzuweisen hat, hat er hierzu ziemlich schlechte Karten.
Und das Geschreibsel von sogenannten Inkassobüros hat ungefähr die Rechtskraft wie Kasper mit seiner Klatsche. Ignoriert den Quatsch!
Da könnte ich ja genauso gut 1000 Pornoschmöker samt Rechnung an irgendwelche Leute verschicken. Da muss doch keiner ernsthaft darauf antworten, oder?
Also nun gönnt doch mal den Verbraucherschützern, Anwälten, Polizisten und was weiß wem alles ihren wohlverdienten Büroschlaf. Irgendetwas Sinnreiches auszurichten gibt es für sie ohnehin nicht.
Und den Staatsanwälten sind Zivilstreitereien von Amts wegen ziemlich schnuppe. Da lohnen auch keine Anzeigen.

Todo está claro, amgios?


----------



## MartyK (20 August 2008)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*



Wolf666 schrieb:


> Schade, jetzt wollte ich mir, neugierig geworden, mal die tolle Seite ich-will-pornos.com reinziehen, funzt aber nicht.


Doch. Die Adresse ist: ichwillpornos.com
Ich habe die Schreibweise des Thread-Titels unverändert übernommen.

Natürlich werde ich *nicht* zahlen, auch wenn hier wieder ein Einschüchterungsversuch unternommen wird.


----------



## MartyK (20 August 2008)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*

Diesmal muss man immerhin die AGB bestätigen. In meinem Fall sah die Eingangsseite damals so aus:

_[Link mit nervender Werbung entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Wolf666 (20 August 2008)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*

Igitt, solche Discounter-Nutten auch noch. Zum Abgewöhnen.

Nicht zahlen ist erst einmal ein guter Vorsatz. (Solange sie dir kein Killer-Kommando vorbeischicken. :scherzkeks::scherzkeks::scherzkeks

Die Seiten ändern sich schneller als das Wetter. Ich nehme an, du hattest noch keinen 3-Tage-Test-Zugang? Merkwürdig ist, dass die AGBs als Bild eingebunden sind. Altersverfikation anhand von Formulareintragungen ist ein Witz.

Nachweispflichtig für die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung sind die Betreiber natürlich.

Also wie gesagt, auf diesen Blödsinn nicht weiter eingehen. Außer es kommt ein gelber Umschlag vom Amtsgericht (!). Dann melde dich noch mal. Ist aber so wahrscheinlich wie Pflaumenpfingsten.


----------



## MartyK (20 August 2008)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*

Na, das möchte ich auch nicht hoffen. Ich hoffe aber, dass ich an dem entsprechenden Tag vorgewarnt bin, wenn einige bullige Typen in Richtung meiner Wohnung marschieren. 

Doch, ich hatte einen 3 Tage-Test-Zugang. Da ich die ganze Story schon auf ComputerBase schilderte, kopiere ich sie mal in das nächste Posting.


----------



## MartyK (20 August 2008)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*

So, hier also der Text:
---------------------
Hallo,

ich bin auch Opfer einer [ edit]  Masche geworden und habe heute zum 5. Fall ein Schreiben eines Inkasso-Unternehmens bekommen. Interessanterweise ist das jetzt das 3. Inkassounternehmen (_Deutsche Inkassostelle_), vorher waren es _IS Forderungsmanagement GmbH_ und _euroliquid_.
Die ganze Angelegenheit habe ich mal im Snakecity-Forum geschildert, inkl. Scans. Leider gibt es dieses Forum nicht mehr.

Da ich der Firma - _Joto Marketing GmbH_ - geantwortet habe, gebe ich im Folgenden meine zwei Antworten wieder. Erst mal die 1. Mail vom 18. Juli 2007:



> Ich werde den von Ihnen geforderten Betrag nicht bezahlen, da ich in der von Ihnen am 21. Juni 2007 geschickten Mail keinen eindeutigen Hinweis bekam, dass der Schnupperzugang mit weiteren Zahlungen verbunden ist, zumal mit der Aussage "Als kleines Dankeschön bekommst du heute von uns einen 3-Tages-Schnupperzugang zu 'pussys-online.net' exklusiv angeboten." suggeriert wird, dass es sich hier um eine kostenlose Leistung handelt.
> Nach Anklicken des in der Mail angegebenen "exklusiven" "Dankeschön-Links" werde ich auf eine Webseite geleitet, bei der die Mail-Adresse und das Passwort angegeben werden müssen. Dass es sich um ein Testabo handelt, wird geschickt versteckt, indem der entsprechende Text ganz unten steht und somit gescrollt werden muss, um ihn zu lesen. Auch ist keine entsprechende Vertragsvereinbarung ersichtlich, auf die Sie sich berufen können, denn allein die Eingabe der E-Mail-Adresse und des Passwortes stellen noch keinen Vertragsabschluss dar.



Und nun meine 2. Antwort vom 28. Juli 2007 auf das Antwortschreiben der Firma:



> Wie ich Ihnen am 18. Juli d. J. mitteilte, werde ich den von Ihnen geforderten Betrag nicht bezahlen.
> Meine Anmeldedaten haben Sie über ein Gewinnspiel erfahren, somit habe ich mich auch nicht explizit bei ichwillpornos.com angemeldet.
> Vielmehr schickten Sie mir am 20. Juni d. J. eine Mail mit folgendem Text:
> 
> ...



Kurioserweise beträgt die Forderung vom aktuellen Inkassounternehmen "nur" 132,72 Euro, das erste wollte noch 241 Euro von mir.
Die _Deutsche Inkassostelle_ droht mir mit einer mündlichen Gerichtsverhandlung, wenn ich nicht innerhalb von fünf Tagen in dieser "letztmaligen Forderung" (wirklich?) zahle.
Sie weist mich darauf hin, "dass aus vertragsrechtlichen Gründen unser Auftraggeber eine genaue Aufzeichnung über die Anmeldung und die Leistung (pornografische Bilder und Videos) auf der besagten Internetseite durchgeführt hat. Die entsprechenden Nachweise würden in einer Verhandlung dem Amtsgericht vorgelegt werden und zur Erörterung kommen."

So, das hat mich dermaßen eingeschüchtert, dass ich nun doch zahlen werde.
Nee, Quatsch.  Diese [ edit]  bekommen keinen einzigen Cent von mir - selbst wenn sie mir Ratenzahlung anbieten.

Im ersten Schreiben vor etwa zwei Monaten von gerade erwähntem Inkassounternehmen wurde die Adresse Aktuelles Inkassorecht genannt, mit der man mir weismachen wollte, dass die Forderung an mich rechtlichen Bestand hätte.
Dummerweise finde ich aber kein entsprechendes Urteil über eine so "seriöse" Firma wie die _Joto Marketing GmbH_. In diesem Fall kann von einem seriösen Geschäftsgebahren keine Rede sein.

Grüße

Marty


----------



## Wolf666 (20 August 2008)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*

Halo,
von 241€ auf 132€ ist doch schon mal nicht so schlecht und ich dachte immer, wir hätten Inflation im Euroraum. Glaub mir, die wären auch schon mit 15€ in Briefmarken zufrieden.

Soweit wie du das hier schilderst, erfüllt diese Seite alle klassischen Merkmale einer [ edit]  -Seite. Wie hier im Forum bereits beschrieben. Zur Ungültigkeit von Verträgen bei intransparenter Preisgestaltung gibt es bereits einschlägige Urteile (u.a. AG München).

Die sogenannte Deutsche Inkassostelle hat ungefähr so viel Macht wie Kasper mit seiner Klatsche. Und was heißt, mit einer Gerichtsverhandlung drohen? Wir haben unabhängige Richter, die aufgrund der vorgelegten Beweise über die Rechtmäßigkeit einer Forderung befinden. Bevor es dazu kommt, müssten die erst einmal einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid beantragen. Ist bei allen strittigen Forderungen zwingend vorgeschaltet. Kostet sie bereits Kohle. Häkchen machen bei "ich widerspreche der Forderung insgesamt" und zurück damit. Daraufhin können sie ein strittiges Verfahren beantragen, müssten aber erst einmal so um die 250€ vorstrecken. Und das wie gesagt bei einem hohen Prozessrisiko für sie. Wie wahrscheinlich das ist, kannst du dir selbst ausmalen. Also machen sie lieber weiterhin einen auf Kinderschreck. Kasper mit der Klatsche lässt grüßen.


----------



## Teleton (20 August 2008)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*



Wolf666 schrieb:


> Bevor es dazu kommt, müssten die erst einmal einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid beantragen. Ist bei allen strittigen Forderungen zwingend vorgeschaltet.


Nein, die könnten auch sofort klagen,müssten dann aber 3 Gerichtsgebühren Vorschuss leisten. Mahnbescheid kostet nur 1/2 Gebühr bzw die Mindestgebühr von 23,- Euro. Ist den Anbietern aber scheints auch zu viel. 





> Daraufhin können sie ein strittiges Verfahren beantragen, müssten aber erst einmal so um die 250€ vorstrecken.


 Nein, bei einem Streitwert bis 300,- fallen 3 Gebühren a 25,- € also 75,-€ an





> Und das wie gesagt bei einem hohen Prozessrisiko für sie.


 Stimmt


----------



## Reducal (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*

Ein sehr schöner Fall von Datenmigration. Da meldet sich einer bei quizkandidat.net an und prompt erscheinen kurz drauf seine Daten auf einer Rechnung (natürlich Mahnung durch D.I.S.) für ichwillpornos.com - und keiner hat´s gesehen.


----------



## webwatcher (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*

Und alle Staatsanwälte sehen wie fast ausnahmslos bei  allen Nutzlosanbieterprojekten mit Sanftmut 
  drüber hinweg :
 Kavaliersdelikte halt


----------



## Reducal (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: ich-will-pornos.com*

...nein, sie wissen nicht wie es geht und mir hört schon lange keiner mehr zu! Außerdem ist das ein Frankfurter Problem, wo man ohnehin Merkbefreitheit annehmen kann.


----------

